# FREE Samples - Speciality Blend



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Another GREAT offer from Coffee Omega!

This new project took time, effort, allot of planning, and negociations to bring our customers a unique speciality blend which we hope will be a joy to taste and drink.

Senior management at Coffee Omega have decieded to bring all our customers a blend with exceptional taste and flavour, hand picked directly from farms in Brazil, Salvador etc a blend named "Omega Blend" its made up of 50% Brazil Fazenta pantano + 30% Al Salvador Finca Bosque Lya + 20% Sumatra Jagong.

full details can be found on our dedicated website: http://www.coffeebarsolution.co.uk/our-coffee/

Our coffee is so unique that it can be traced directly back to the farm where it was grown at high alltitude. These farmers were sourced with fairtrade in mind, rainforest alliance ceritified and Utz certified.

The Omega Blend is due to be listed and promoted from Feb onwards as a Specilaity blend. As a promotional offer we are giving away FREE samples of the coffee (limited bags) to the forum members in return for unbiased review and if you wish any amount contribution to the COFFEE WEEK'S Water Fall project. All monies raised will be passed over to them in April (please PM if you wish to contirbute in exchange for free samples).

Since the water fall project coincides with our launch we will give away every £1 for every kilo of the beans sold during Feb - April. Details of where to buy will be posted here in Feb.

For FREE samples please reply, first come first serve basis.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Definitely up for that. Have PMd you.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll give it a go.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep, I am definitely up for that too. Thank you.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Add one more to the list


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have also sent a pm


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Great looking offer, so count me in please, will PM


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Would love to give this ago. An unbiased review in return sounds too good to miss









now PM'd too.. thanks


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

PM Sent. Cheers.


----------



## jonners (Apr 26, 2013)

PM on the way from me too.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

And from me too


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Aye I'm in if there is still space, happy to make a donation, pm sent


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

WOW ..... only been few minutes and the inbox is jammed............!!! but all good. 

Will let all know where to make any charity donation by next week.

Roasting takes place over the weekend and disptach early next week.

looking forward to reviews


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

This sounds too good to pass up. Have PM'd you


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Can I be included too if space PM sent


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

All samples almost taken just 2 left

can people who have not yet PM'd their address please do so, we are having issues replying to PM's as it has to timeout for 180sec @Glenn might help sorting this issue out!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope you've saved Glenn as bag too?!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

coffee_omega said:


> All samples almost taken just 2 left


very interested:good:

yes please, will drop you a pm


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm interested too if any left - will PM


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Ofcourse, how could we miss Glenn out, his top om the list,



IanP said:


> Hope you've saved Glenn as bag too?!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

You have been added



GS11 said:


> very interested:good:
> 
> yes please, will drop you a pm


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

This now completes the free sample giveaway.

Thank you all who have shown interest and we cannot wait to read/ view your feedbacks and recommendations.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We need your address please PM



The Systemic Kid said:


> Definitely up for that. Have PMd you.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

we need your address, please PM



Kyle548 said:


> I'll give it a go.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wow you go out shopping for a couple of hours and look what you miss


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Wow you go out shopping for a couple of hours and look what you miss


We'll let you know what it's like


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

GS11 said:


> We'll let you know what it's like


I'm sure you will...enjoy


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Wow you go out shopping for a couple of hours and look what you miss


Shopping, really, do people still do that??


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Mrboots2u, go on than last one to you!!!

No more, all GONE!

PM ur address



Mrboots2u said:


> Wow you go out shopping for a couple of hours and look what you miss


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffee_omega said:


> Mrboots2u, go on than last one to you!!!
> 
> No more, all GONE!
> 
> PM ur address


Super duper thanks !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffee_omega said:


> Mrboots2u, go on than last one to you!!!


Whahay Boots, result in injury time!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Darn it! never mind


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Darn it! never mind


Surely "one of the biggest coffeegeeks in the uk " (trademark sage appliances ) deserves some


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Mrboots2u, would you go 50:50 split with him?



Mrboots2u said:


> Surely "one of the biggest coffeegeeks in the uk " (trademark sage appliances ) deserves some


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffee_omega said:


> Mrboots2u, would you go 50:50 split with him?


Yep , 50/50 is ok with me . Be worth Gary having some , he has a lot more refined palate than me and I suspect his feedback would be of more use !


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

50:50 split it is

PM your address



garydyke1 said:


> Darn it! never mind


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Superbbbb. Honest feedback assured


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yep , 50/50 is ok with me . Be worth Gary having some , he has a lot more refined palate than me and I suspect his feedback would be of more use !


You don't want to go thirds do you?

Just kidding obviously! Looks like I'll have to settle for a shot of it made by Gary, just let me know when you've got it dialled in mate


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

100g to dial in ... We got a 1 in 5 chance


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

This one was all spoken for when I came back from shopping with Mrs WD

To add insult to injury I would have been back in time to claim a bag but we were delayed as we stopped at M&S to endure a cup of their coffee


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Shopping trip *and* the misfortune of a coffee at M & S - my definition of masochism


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Theres a lesson to be learned there I think.

It wont happen again !


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, you've now got the perfect 'get out of jail card' ready for the next time a shopping expedition is suggested.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Do not DISPAIR to those who have missed out, we are awaiting beans to arrive from Colombia - its again Speciality Coffee with a single origin and fully traceable, SAMPLES will be given for unbiased review and feedback. PLEASE do not message about this NOW as we will post here in few weeks time!

UPDATE: For those who have been lucky enough your beans are roasted and baged ready to be dispatched.


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Coffee bags all.packed for shipping.

Those of you who got in first ShoUlf receive it in the next few days.

Enjoy !!!!!.and don't forget the feedback.....


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

How dark/light is the roast


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

coffee-lover said:


> How dark/light is the roast


You shall soon find out, all I can say is the smell is wonderful!!!!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for update looking forward too these. Can you confirm the roast date?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

GS11 said:


> Thanks for update looking forward too these. Can you confirm the roast date?


Roast date 25th since these are samples we had left over labels from 21st. So these labels were used.


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

How long would you recommend leaving these before use ?

thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All feedback should be left on http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14180-Coffee-Omega-Blend-Feedback


----------

